# Oscars, Yellow Labs, Red Empress, Convicts.



## cichlid123 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, im very new to fish keeping and have a tank with two tiger red oscars, two yellow labs (pretty sure ones male and ones female), two red empress (one male the other two early to tell yet ... i think), and two convicts (one female and one albino which i don't know how to sex). I am keeping them in about a 70 gallon tank. All the fish are about 1-2 inches except for the male red empress which is about 3. Everyone in the tank is getting on fine, can't see any fights. Well im just making this thread in case their is any infomation anyone wnats to share. My knowledge of fish is pretty basic as i've only had them for about 2 weeks.

Thanks


----------



## cichlid123 (Aug 3, 2010)

By the way i forgot to add that i have another tank with a pair of convict in it. I think they are breeding because the male is always out and the female is always hiding, like i never see it. does anyone have any pointers on raising baby convict fry ?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The fish you have aren't particularly compatible. The Oscars on their own will really be pushing the tank to it's limits with size. Oscars will get between 12-18", and are big for that size.

If you keep the Oscars, and get rid of the rest, the tank should be fine.

Otherwise, you'll want to get rid of the Oscars. As juveniles, they may not compete for food, or aggression with some of your other fish. As adults, they could eat some of your fish.

As far as raising convict fry, first figure out what you would do with them. They are super easy to breed, and often pet stores won't take them, or give you money for them. Sometimes they aren't easy to give away. They make good Oscar food though.


----------



## cichlid123 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks a lot. I am saving for another tank because my mum wants one for her birthday. I'll think ill give her the oscars, she seems to love them more then me.
I think ill look for a pet store that wants the convict fry, I just can't afford to keep them. If i cant fing a pet store then i guess their oscar food. Also how much should i be feeding the fish? every time i feed them the oscars seem to eat most of it and dont leave any for the other fish.


----------



## Sheribobbins (Jan 13, 2010)

I would keep feeding your fish the same because if you try to feed more just because you see others not eating you can cause the ones that are eating to get bloat. The other fish when they get hungry enough will get aggressive and get some food so I wouldn't worry about it mush unless you see the fish not eating not active at all then maybe they are stressed.


----------

